# 2012 Comanche



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We will shortly be joining the fold as we have put down a deposit on the above with a dealer and will be picking her up on 19th June:grin2:


We went down this route for now and not the RV route to see whether the Comanche will be the MH for us when we retire and then spend 3-5 months away at a time. We did look at RVs but decided to go this route for now.


To say that we are excited would be an understatement :blob7:


She comes with the media pack fitted so sat nav and drop down TV. She has the extra 2 seat-belted seats but this doesn't diminish the lounging area at the front. Only 11k miles and the dealer is providing a service, hab check, 12month MOT and 6m tax. There are a couple of minor scuffs outside which are getting sorted as well. The inside is immaculate. I am transferring my satellite system across as well as getting some external locks fitted plus a D lock/handle on the hab door.


I got a good trade in for my Bess which, when I take into account all the stuff I sold (and have yet to sell) plus the TV and sat system and other things (Lillypad blocker set, silverscreens, levelling blocks plus loads of other bits and bobs) means we have 'lost' only 2k in a years very happy MH-ing :smile2:


Id be happy to get any insurance recommendations from Comanche owners plus any other hints/tips to do with these beasties.:smile2:


I also need to buy a HUGE Welsh dragon and put it on the back this time as the front has a large skylight:grin2:


Only 20 sleeps until we get her:blob5:


Graham:smile2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

See, told you that you wouldn't resist the urge.
Highgline, Lowline or super lowline? 
Congratulations and don't forget a few pics.

Will miss you on Swift talk lol.

Just out of interest, where did you get him/her from? Drop me a pm if you want.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheers


Super lo line with the nice skylight at the front which really open up the feel of the whole lounge area.


I'll get some piccys when I pick her up as the ones on the dealers website are library piccys


Still 20 sleeps:frown2:


Graham:grin2:


----------



## Stevebrighton (May 31, 2015)

We have just bought a brand new Comanche. Got lots of insurance quotes and comfort insurance came back almost £300 cheaper than any other company this includes Europe and also breakdown cover . This is our first motorhome so no no claims. Defiantly worth checking out....


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice one Steve:smile2:


I have my current insurance through MHF which is Aviva which is Comfort as well I believe!


I have contacted my insurer as annoyingly I get our MH 3 weeks prior to the end of my first year of insurance so I guess it'll cost me to just change it for 3 weeks or so, so I get the 1 year NCB.


I did a price comparison through a site and Comfort was way cheaper for me as well.


Graham:smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Stevebrighton said:


> ... Defiantly worth checking out....


If I cant manage defiant I'll certainly be audacious or bold:wink2:

Graham:grin2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

With Comfort. make sure they give you a gross price less ?% NCD and therefore a net price.
Last year, we were with Comfort but had to change insurers as Comfort wouldn't cover us for being parked on the road outside our house. Then came the farce of trying to get proof of NCD for our new insurer. When we took the policy out with Comfort, they merely gave us a netted down cost and didn't ask for any previous NCD, assuming that as we had a MH we would be a low risk. getting the NCD proof from Comfort was very, very drawn out and time consuming.


Had our circumstances not changed (we moved house to a new one with limited parking on the drive), we'd still be wit Comfort as their premium was very competitive. However, have to say that looking into things later on, our new Insurance provider, the CC, came back cheaper and would cover us for on the road parking.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

GMJ said:


> Nice one Steve:smile2:
> 
> I have my current insurance through MHF which is Aviva which is Comfort as well I believe!
> 
> ...


Did the same last year with ours changing 2/3 weeks before the end of our insurance year. We found Comfortwere very accommodating and waived the change fee if we renewed (they were still cheapest anyway). Your dealer will probably offer you some free days insurance so you should be able to use those days to take you nearer to your insurance renewal date.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Congrats on the new purchase. Be aware that many companies Comfort and MHF Insurance WILL class you as fulltimers if you are away in the van for more than 180 days in any one year. The premium then nearly doubles. It makes no odds if you have a property, electoral register and utility bills, more than 180 days = full time. Saga cover us for 364 days a year, ok, a little more expensive than Comfort/MHF/Aviva (10%) but well worth it at half the cost of full time quotes by the others.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Forgot to mention, look at the Auto-Trail Owners' Club for information about a great owners club www.atocuk.com


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Very exciting. We have a 2012 AT Scout and very happy with it. Happy travels


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Excellent choice. We bought a 2012 Comanche 2 years ago and LOVE it. Insured through MHF, who definitely gave us the best deal complete with both UK & European breakdown. We too have the integrated Auto Trail sat nav system, which I know has caused issues with some owners but works well for us. Enjoy your adventures..!!

Ian


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

DBSS said:


> Excellent choice. We bought a 2012 Comanche 2 years ago and LOVE it. Insured through MHF, who definitely gave us the best deal complete with both UK & European breakdown. We too have the integrated Auto Trail sat nav system, which I know has caused issues with some owners but works well for us. Enjoy your adventures..!!
> 
> Ian


Ours has the sat nav too :smile2:...and we are looking forward enormously to it.

Did you move up from a smaller MH? If so can I ask: how does the drive differ?

Interestingly the previous owners took the boom table with them! Any suggestions anyone where I can get another?

Cheers

Graham:smile2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

On the boom table Graham, personally I wouldn't bother. We ditched ours in favour of a bistro table and can be used inside and outdoors. Have also ditched the large freestanding dining table and again use the bistro table instead. This is ours and it arrived from Germany within 48 hours http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bistro-Ba...914?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ae92da25a

If you do really want an Autotrail specific table and boom, speak to Ian at Johns Cross (Autotrail dealer) on his direct no. 01580.883061 or email [email protected] He will want your vehicle's VIN number to make sure the parts are correct. Ian's never let me down on Swift stuff in 18 months, yes they still do Swift parts although they're not a Swift sales dealer anymore.

HTH :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

deefordog said:


> On the boom table Graham, personally I wouldn't bother. We ditched ours in favour of a bistro table and can be used inside and outdoors. Have also ditched the large freestanding dining table and again use the bistro table instead. This is ours and it arrived from Germany within 48 hours http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bistro-Ba...914?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ae92da25a


Thanks for this Dfd

Does the table fold down at all or do the legs come off, for storage?

Graaham:smile2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

GMJ said:


> Thanks for this Dfd
> 
> Does the table fold down at all or do the legs come off, for storage?
> 
> Graaham:smile2:


It's a fixed job and doesn't fold down. IIRC (not in the MH at present), the top is held onto the centre pole with three bolts (spanner needed) and the pole is attached to the base legs with one nut (socket needed but I think they supplied this). We keep ours up in the overcab, one of the advantages of this layout.

A friend of ours has the same table and simply turns it upside down when travelling but that doesn't help you if it needs to be stored when not required.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hmmm...we don't have the overcab as its low profile plus it would get in the way:frown2:


Shame...


I'll keep my eyes peeled for an alternative I think


ta though


Graham:smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I just switched my MH insurance over (at the collection date), to my new Comanche and the good folks at MHF insurance changed it, upped the value, and waived the £20 admin fee:grin2:


Mind you it will only be for 2 weeks and then it is due for renewal so I guess it makes sense to keep me happy:smile2:


Graham:smile2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Just a reminder never to take your MH to the Tann Hill Inn lol


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh Lordy :surprise:


I clicked the 'like' button but how bad was that? Poor bloke...poor tyres as well!


Where is it?


Graham:smile2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

5 miles north of Cirencester lol.
Not really, Swaledale, N.Yorks. I'll be giving this road a miss as well.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

:grin2:


btw...We'll be up your way in July popping in to see Dave Newell to get some reverse sensors fitted Dfd...


Our last weekend away before the big summer trip:grin2:


Only 16 sleeps now until Comanche time:wav:


Graham:smile2:


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

We had a 2013 Mohawk until 2 weeks ago and we found the boom arm table to be less than ideal


We used a couple of £10 fold out personal tables much easier to store out of the way and use when needed


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

GMJ said:


> Ours has the sat nav too :smile2:...and we are looking forward enormously to it.
> 
> Did you move up from a smaller MH? If so can I ask: how does the drive differ?
> 
> ...


Graham hi,

No we jumped in at the deep end after a couple of years hiring MH's with differing layouts. The island bed was the eventual deciding factor. As for driving, tbh its totally effortless, but because of the overhang just have to be aware of the rear end swinging out when making tight moves.

Cant praise the build quality enough and now 3 yrs old, 28000 miles on the clock just sailed through its annual hab check, engine servicing and its 1st MOT.

Ian


----------

